# Looking for bee package bees.



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

check the ads in the bee magazines.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Goat Man (Nov 23, 2011)

I am hoping to find someone/club that will be bringing in southern spring packages. Shipping makes the package just too pricey.

Steve, golden rod is in full bloom here now how about your area?

Sam


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

We have Golden Rod going here in Branson and the Crimson Clover is back with the rain.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Goldenrod here too, haven't seen any clover though...some other wildflowers. I'm hoping for a fall flow so I won't have to feed so much to get the girls ready for winter.

Sam, check the B. Weaver website, or give them a call. Seems like last year they had a truck delivering packages and queens to Joplin/Springfield, and St. Peters. Might be worth a try.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Goat Man (Nov 23, 2011)

We have red clover, dutch clover, rag weed and golden rod blooming in the area.
I'm hoping not to feed either.

Sam


----------



## hiveman_101 (Nov 7, 2010)

Goat Man said:


> Hello all, I am looking for a source to order some bee packages for spring delivery.
> Closer to Missouri is a plus.
> 
> Thanks you


Well I am a supplier of package bees yes I go down to Ga and get them and bring the orders back . I live here in missouri springfield, mo I am pretakeing orders and how many are you looking for. 417-756-2132 name is wayne roscher. I am looking to get about 400 pacakges this comming spring but that is just a guess.


----------

